# NJ toy poodle breeder anyone?



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

As I continue my search for a good toy poodle breeder, I get side tracked. NJ is 3000 miles away from me but I got interested in this breeder's website. If it's all on the up and up, it looks really good. If anyone on the east coast is looking for a toy poodle, you could check out this breeder if you haven't already heard of her. I have no other information other than what I read on her website. She doesn't ship puppies. She wants buyers to meet the mom in person etc. So, that's probably a good idea. I'm still trying to make it more convenient for me by looking a little closer to home in Wa. So, I hope this might be of use to somebody. Does anyone have any more direct knowledge of Pocoapoco poodles?

: Poco A Poco Toy Poodles Puppies


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

We have a member here who has 2 poodles from Gayle. I talked to her maybe 1.5 years ago and she's great. Although I think she breeds really really rarely now …


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Wow! small world. That's neat that you talked with her. She sure does look like she has nice dogs. I'm having trouble finding a toy poodle breeder who breeds silvers or silver beige around here or neighboring states. It's scary to just go off a website. I might have to become more open minded about color. That is pretty shallow of me, isn't it. LOL.

Well, I guess anyone around NJ (where I was born incidentally) is looking, they could see if she has any pups. But if she hardly ever breeds, she might at least know someone.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

@poodlebeguiled: i read through the poco a poco web site a few days ago and she is one of the breeders who will not ship her dogs (which i totally respect, but it's unrealistic for some of us). if you're 3000 miles away, that puts you on the west coast? a breeder who does breed silver toys in california whose site i have been kind of watching is gail (sp?) zamora in grass valley, ca. also rainbow poodles in utah. if you haven't already checked them out, you may want to at least take a look. or maybe someone else on these boards knows something (either way) about these breeders.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thank you Patk. Yes, I noticed that she doesn't ship. Plus, she never emailed me back when I inquired. So, can't work with someone who doesn't communicate. Yes, I'm in the Seattle area...(north of a little bit)

I did talk with Gail Zamora....exceedingly nice and we had a great chat. She has one café boy but he sounded a little too soft and shy for me...by the way she described him. He was also getting a little older than I'd like.

I looked at Rainbow's website....looks velllly interestink. Also, have you or anyone heard any first hand accounts of Alegros? I think her website looks great and she has (if the site is current enough) a silver boy.

I sure appreciate your input. I'll look at some of those again. I am getting very discouraged and impatient. lol. I'm an instant gratification kind of gal. I know it takes a long time. It took me over a year for my Doberman. But this time, I feel like I have to hurry up. lol. I think it would be nice to get the pup at this time of year, while it's still nice weather. 

Originally, I thought I'd wait until my old gal is off to Rainbow Bridge because she is not long for this world. But I think it might be better to get on with it. I can keep her from being bugged by a puppy and she might even like a pup as long as she can get her rest.

Well, thanks so much.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

saw your posts in the other thread and totally agree that you should open a dialogue. when i first decided i wanted a lowchen, i was pointed to one by the secretary of the lowchen club of america after talking with her. then the breeder of the dog i purchased became my reference for getting a second lowchen (mature, spayed, retired champion). 

there is a silver boy on the enchantment site (ontario, canada) and a show boy who looks as though he will be silver (?) on the custom poodles site (they say they are based in texas and montana). i think i saw a positive ref for them at poodle forum, but i may be wrong. i'll post if i spot anything else. i tend to cruise the sites i've bookmarked often so i get a better feel for the way the breeder operates. also some of the breeders will tell you about a friend's pups being available - and often those friends do not themselves have web sites.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Also are you looking at breeders that only breed those colors specifically because Silvers often are in litters where the parents aren't . My Black/tan phantom is from a Blue Sire, White Dam & in that litter was a beauty of a Silver although she was going to be oversized like her Sire. If I had the money , time & fewer dogs I would have snapped her up as well. You won't be disappointed if the pup you do get goes over the height limit of 10". Many, many fantastic toys do go over the tiny height limit.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Patk and 3dogs...sorry I forgot to come back to this thread. 

I sure appreciate your input. 

3dogs, I'm beginning to get less picky about color. lol. I'd love a silver or silver beige, but white is also pretty and I like brown too. I'm mostly interested in health, quality, temperament etc and beginning to really want to find someone not too far away. It's just too much for me to make a big trip.:airplane:

As I converse with various breeders, it seems there's always something that stops me from pursuing some of them....something that doesn't strike me right or they don't have a young puppy or it's the wrong sex or.... So, maybe I'm really picky. But I'm also adjusting and not feeling in a super rush anymore. These things happen, I guess out of necessity. lol. Thanks so much for all the help and leads.


----------

